# Pregnancy and IBS symptoms??



## ferret04 (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi,I have not posted here before, but need some advice. I was diagnosed with stress/diet related IBS about 3 years ago, but only have symptoms when very stressed, never been on medication for it and have not had a flair up for about 18 months now.I am currently trying for a baby and am on day 30/31 of my cycle, so am expecting my period in 2 days time. But since day 23 (3 days after I ovulated) I have had various symptoms of heartburn, bad bloating and nausea and diahrrea (now for 8 days).I am planning on doing a pregnancy test on sunday, but in the meantime I wondered if this could be a sign that I'm pregnant?? Has anyone else had IBS symptoms early in pregnancy, I have heard that IBS actually disappears during pregnancy so am not sure. Thought it might be a bug at first but other than my stomach I feel normal!Any ideas please??ThanksFerret x


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

It's hard to tell. Some go into remission during pregnancy, while others get it worse. Nausea is a sign of pregnancy, but can also accompany your IBS. It isn't a symptom of IBS, but some do get it in conjunction with an attack. I assume you already took the test...so how did you make out???There are other signs I experienced before I knew I was pregnant. My breast were killing me. It felt like someone beat me up...and they also appeared a bit bigger. I also had severe menstral cramps which made me almost decide not to take the test. I suspected I was prego before I even missed my period because I just felt different, but when I got cramps I figured "nope it's on its way" I took the test that night anyway and turned out I was.I also felt very tired and run down. Hope this helps...sorry I responded late. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Jen2 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi Ferret,I am currently 14 weeks pregnant. I have IBS-constipation predominantly and overall slowed gut motility (gastroparesis in addition to IBS). The pregnancy has definitely slowed things down even more. My constipation is worse and I am having fairly severe abdominal pain, bad bloating and gas. Thankfully I am now in my second trimester and the morning sickness and vomiting have resolved, but I am still dealing with the IBS. My thoughts on this are that I really am excited to be having a baby and about being a Mom. I think that the suffering for 9 months of my life is certainly worth a lifetime with my child. I also have other medical isseues (dystonia, neurofibromatosis and a heart murmur), but honestly I think at this point the intestinal pain is the worse thing I have had to deal with so far.I think in terms of how IBS will be during pregnancy...it really depends on the person. If you have constipation it will probably get worse. Progesterone slows down intestinal contraction and gut motility. However, if you primarily have IBS-D then slowing down the gut contractions will probably make your IBS better. It seems that most people I have met here have IBS-D so if that is your case then hopefully things will get better for you when you get pregnant.Good luck,Jen http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/6691


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

I had lotsa tummy symptoms when I was preggo. Heartburn, my C got worse and then lots better than it has ever been, so I'd say it's a good possibility. I know that when you're trying you like to think you're pregnant all the time. I can't tell you how many times I psyched myself out only to be disappointed. But when you are pregnant, anyone who has been preggo will tell you that you just feel different. In lots of different ways. You'll know what I mean when you are. It is a joy and a gift, truly. About a week after my baby was born, I was thinking, "why did I want to have her so bad?" because it's so much easier when you're pregnant. Enjoy it while it lasts, because now you can take a shower without planning it out ahead of time.







I wouldn't trade my daughter for the world but it sure makes life more complicated sometimes.Good luck and enjoy every minute of it. (well, as much as you can)


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

What was the verdict Ferret? I do know that you typically don't get all those symptoms if you're only a couple days pregnant...you can get them with the the first trimester when your hormones really start changing.....


----------

